# Low carb bread



## Tezzz (Mar 30, 2011)

I found this article about a low carb bread replacement.

Here's an extract from the page. The link at the bottom has the recipe in it.

Focaccia -Style Flax Bread

I call this "focaccia" because it is baked in that style -- flat on a  sheet pan, and then cut up into whatever sized pieces you want.  It  works for toast, sandwiches, and other bready uses.  It is "rough" in  texture like heavy whole grain breads.  Since it isn't made with wheat,  it doesn't have the same kind of grain as wheat breads, but the carb in  flax is almost all fiber. Flax is very useful on a low carb diet, as  well as being amazingly good for you.


http://lowcarbdiets.about.com/od/breads/r/flaxbasicfoc.htm


----------



## Mark T (Mar 30, 2011)

Flax seed is high in Omega 3 too I believe - which is also good!

Although isn't flax seed and linseed the same thing?


----------



## am64 (Mar 30, 2011)

now that looks interesting ....might give it a try at the weekend Tez x


----------



## veganlass (Mar 30, 2011)

Lot of unhealthy fat in the eggs though.


----------



## SusieGriff (Mar 30, 2011)

veganlass said:


> Lot of unhealthy fat in the eggs though.



I was just going to say that!!! lol  being high cholesterol the eggs aren't a good thing


----------



## margie (Mar 30, 2011)

Don't know if this drop in cholesterol also applies to UK eggs.

/USDA-Says-Eggs-Now-Have-Less-Cholesterol-/


----------



## am64 (Mar 30, 2011)

another link ...

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/7882850.stm

i do eat egges 2-3 times a week ...


----------



## Tezzz (Mar 31, 2011)

The low carbs appealed to me.

My cholesterol level is normal, so I should be OK with the eggs in it.


----------



## FM001 (Mar 31, 2011)

Rest assured eggs are perfectly fine to eat, The British Heart Foundation suggest its more to do with the cooking of the eggs using oils, butter and cheese than the eggs themselves. http://www.bhf.org.uk/default.aspx?page=12920


----------



## MeanMom (Mar 31, 2011)

Tez - have you tried it yet yourself?

Looking at the instruction video and the recipe this is more like a cross between a batter and a cake mix than bread although thats not necessarily a bad thing

Wouldnt think the sweetener was necessary? Sugar is only put into 'real' bread to feed the yeast (and there isnt any in this) Will have to get hold of some flax seed meal - any ideas? (Google not coming up with much so far...)


----------



## margie (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi MeanMum this is from the same site - you can make your own from flax seeds

http://lowcarbdiets.about.com/od/products/p/prodflax.htm


----------



## MeanMom (Mar 31, 2011)

margie said:


> Hi MeanMum this is from the same site - you can make your own from flax seeds
> 
> http://lowcarbdiets.about.com/od/products/p/prodflax.htm



Thanks for the link -  Hmmm - this 'bread' is working out a bit expensive me thinks...


----------



## David H (Mar 31, 2011)

Linwoods available at all Holland & Barrett Health Food Shops.

*http://www.linwoods.co.uk/en/super_food.php?cat=1*

They even have recipes on their site.

David


----------



## David H (Mar 31, 2011)

brightontez said:


> I found this article about a low carb bread replacement.
> 
> Here's an extract from the page. The link at the bottom has the recipe in it.
> 
> ...



You could also look at Elana's Pantry Website. Elana Amsterdam is a Coeliac and uses ground Almonds extensively in all her recipes even bread.

*http://www.elanaspantry.com/*

David


----------



## MeanMom (Mar 31, 2011)

May give that a miss at ?8.00  a bag  

Edit ; the Linwoods Milled Flax seed I mean - though i see they do several flavours if any one is feeling 'flush'


----------



## David H (Apr 10, 2011)

MeanMom said:


> May give that a miss at ?8.00  a bag
> 
> Edit ; the Linwoods Milled Flax seed I mean - though i see they do several flavours if any one is feeling 'flush'



Good News,
*Aldi *do a very reasonable milled flaxseed (Harvest Morn) about ?2 stg, when I say about it's ?2.59 in Ireland + for Coeliacs it's Gluten Free (ie. no cross contamination from wheat, barley, rye etc)

Much cheaper than Linwoods!

David


----------



## Vicsetter (Apr 10, 2011)

This site does brown and golden flaxseed:http://flaxseed.naturallygreen.co.uk/
don't know what the difference is but the brown is ?3.59 for 1kg.  If you don't like it you could always rub it on your cricket bat.


----------

